# [Windows 7] [Acer Aspire one] WiFi issue.



## jashsayani

I just installed Windows 7 on my new Acer aspire one and it works like a charm, except for the WiFi !!
I did a Google search and found that many people have this problem but I could not find the solution.

Sometimes, WiFi works and after reboot, the Wireless adapter disappears from the network connections and device manager. After a few reboots, it again comes back and then disappears again after a reboot...

I tried removing the driver and a fresh install of the driver, but the problem is still there...

Any solutions??


----------



## Irishwhistle

What's the wireless chip's model?


----------



## jashsayani

Irishwhistle said:


> What's the wireless chip's model?



Atheros.


----------



## Irishwhistle

jashsayani said:


> Atheros.



Any idea of the exact model? To know what driver to use...


----------



## jashsayani

Irishwhistle said:


> Any idea of the exact model? To know what driver to use...



Atheros AR5007EG

Tried using the driver provided with the eRecovery system and it was fixed but after a reboot, again the same issue. 

No adapter in Network connections and Device manager...


----------



## ajm

I have the same problem.  Sometimes Windows doesn't even see my wireless card, and if it does then it will show no networks as available.  It seemed to sometimes work after a reboot & running troubelshooter, but now it's not working at all -- even with no SD cards inserted.


----------



## jashsayani

Any solution to this??


----------



## Abkrino

can you tell me if this is what you are experiencing?
you boot and you see a loading sign ( like the one instead of the sand clock this circle that "energy" spins in ) and then you have the disconnected sign on the network icon then you go to the Network Connections and find that the network card is working but it's not sending or receiving ?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Go to the control panel and click "add a device"

From there select your card and then locate the .inf driver file.  Should do it.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Does 7 support WiFi? 

I think a friend of mine said it doesn't.


----------



## KingDick

*WiFi etc*

I installed windows 7 onto my Aspire One (512 RAM, 160GB HD) in about 25 mins with an external usb DVD drive.
Worked like a dream except for the WiFi drivers. Then I found the 7.6.1.194 driver.
I updated the driver manually be selecting the location I placed it and it’s working great. Light blinks and everything….. whoopee 

Direct link to the download file:
http://www.croftophile.fr/pilote/atheros_v7.6.1.194.exewrek


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Does 7 support WiFi?
> 
> I think a friend of mine said it doesn't.



Why would it not?


----------



## Irishwhistle

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Does 7 support WiFi?
> 
> I think a friend of mine said it doesn't.



BAHAHAHA!!!  Of course it does!

That'd be the end of MS if it didn't.


----------



## jashsayani

KingDick said:


> I installed windows 7 onto my Aspire One (512 RAM, 160GB HD) in about 25 mins with an external usb DVD drive.
> Worked like a dream except for the WiFi drivers. Then I found the 7.6.1.194 driver.
> I updated the driver manually be selecting the location I placed it and it’s working great. Light blinks and everything….. whoopee
> 
> Direct link to the download file:
> http://www.croftophile.fr/pilote/atheros_v7.6.1.194.exewrek



Thanks!  Problem solved.  

______________

THREAD CAN BE CLOSED


----------

